
ThorCon 2019 500MW molten salt modular tow-able nuclear reactor [pdf] - yazr
http://thorconpower.com/slides/ThorConICENES2019d.pdf
======
yazr
This is a recent presentation, apparently for Indonesia. I find it detailed
and well presented.

I do not really hold much hope for new nuclear, as compared to renewables.

However, they do still have a case in less-sunny, dense urban areas (e.g. US
North East, Japan).

------
mdorazio
This is a nice proposal, but there's no actual mention of total proposed cost
to build and test a complete unit. I have a strong suspicion it is massively
more than an equivalent-cost renewable installation given that Indonesia is
literally on the equator.

